# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Update on restaurants reopening?

## mgk5u

Heading to the island next week - any updates on what has reopened or still remains closed post-hurricane? It will be our first time on the island in 10 years, looking for recs on lunch, dinner, places we shouldn't miss!

Thanks in advance,
Melissa

----------


## KevinS

The Carl Gustaf, Guanahani, and Eden Rock hotels remain closed, but Eden Rock should have a popup beach restaurant open.  Hideaway in St Jean and O’Corail and La Gloriette on Grand Cul de Sac are still closed, with no word on if/when they may reopen.  The open-air restaurant next to Hermès is also still closed.  Le Vietnam closed permanently as of 12/31.   Tamarin and L’Esprit in Saline are now open only for dinner.  Everything else should be open.

You should check out Tamarin and L’Esprit in Saline, and Orega in Gustavia, probably the three best new restaurants since your last visit.

----------


## Tiffany

Eden Rock posted on their Instagram a few days ago that the current pop up beach is just for their villa guests.   :Frown:

----------


## andrew304

Hi Tiffany - 

I think you are asking about Anguilla restaurants after the hurricanes... 

On the West End: 

Mead's Bay - the restaurant at Malli has just reopened, Blanchard's and the Beach Shack are open, Jacala (must do), StrawHat (must do), Ocean Echo (probably new to you), Waves beach shack (new) and the restaurants at the Four Seasons are all open.  

Also on west end - Lucy's is gone.  Gerard's bakery has closed and is now a (great) catering place.  Smokey's is gone.  The restaurants at Cap are open, the restaurants at Cuisinart are open.  Check out Sharky's on west end - getting amazing reviews - chef/owner is from Blanchards.  The restaurant at the new Q Hotel on Long Bay is high end.   Tratoria is open.

I don't spend a lot of time on SBE, but Uncle Ernie's is gone.  Higher end restaurants at the new Zemi Beach and Manoah hotels are open. The rest of the SBE strip is operational. 

Hope this helps.  Where are you staying?

----------


## KevinS

Oops.  I didn’t notice the forum was Anguilla.

----------


## mgk5u

Yes - asking about Anguilla.  Thanks for your response!  We stayed at Cap 10 years ago, now renting a house near Blowing Point.  Have been in St. Barth for the past several years, and decided we needed a change of pace.  Hoping Anguilla has retained some of its authenticity since our last visit!  Was sorry to see that Johnno's is gone...  Our very first time on the island 23 years ago we went to Smitty's-- but that has been gone a LONG time! Jacala is new to us - also I've been reading about Veya.  Thoughts?





> Hi Tiffany - 
> 
> I think you are asking about Anguilla restaurants after the hurricanes... 
> 
> On the West End: 
> 
> Mead's Bay - the restaurant at Malli has just reopened, Blanchard's and the Beach Shack are open, Jacala (must do), StrawHat (must do), Ocean Echo (probably new to you), Waves beach shack (new) and the restaurants at the Four Seasons are all open.  
> 
> Also on west end - Lucy's is gone.  Gerard's bakery has closed and is now a (great) catering place.  Smokey's is gone.  The restaurants at Cap are open, the restaurants at Cuisinart are open.  Check out Sharky's on west end - getting amazing reviews - chef/owner is from Blanchards.  The restaurant at the new Q Hotel on Long Bay is high end.   Tratoria is open.
> ...

----------


## andrew304

> Yes - asking about Anguilla.  Thanks for your response!  We stayed at Cap 10 years ago, now renting a house near Blowing Point.  Have been in St. Barth for the past several years, and decided we needed a change of pace.  Hoping Anguilla has retained some of its authenticity since our last visit!  Was sorry to see that Johnno's is gone...  Our very first time on the island 23 years ago we went to Smitty's-- but that has been gone a LONG time! Jacala is new to us - also I've been reading about Veya.  Thoughts?




Jacala is great and will provide a more St. Bart's like experience.  It's right on the beach and at lunch, provides its guests with nice lounge chairs/umbrellas/towels directly on Mead's Bay.  I like it best for lunch because of the views, but it is great for dinner and the food is consistently excellent.  For me it is my "big rose-laden boozy 3 hour lunch"  on each of my trips. 

Veya is also excellent with a very inventive menu.  It is not on the beach, but provides a pretty magical "tree house" experience.  

Both should be on your list. 

If you were a Johnno's fan (and given your location in Blowing Point), check out Sand Bar in Sandy Ground.  It is fairly new and gets rave reviews.  A few others that are no more (in last 10 years):  Koal Kee, Barrel Stay, and the restaurant at Cove Castles. 

Anguilla has recovered nicely and is thriving.

----------


## LindaP

Has anyone been to Mangos lately?

----------


## cec1

Mango is wonderful.  Excellent food and service, in a delightful setting.  Haven't been there in six weeks or so, but have eaten there a number of times since the Hotel re-opened.  I think it's only open at lunch . . . though may now be open for early dinner.  The bar at Mango also is fun . . . gregarious bartenders, with lots of banter and island commentary.

----------


## amyb

Anguilla or St Barths Linda?

----------


## dadto6

I think Linda is speaking of the Mango's at Christopher Hotel.

----------


## amyb

But I think they are heading to neighboring Anguilla, Bob. So I am just checking.

----------


## LindaP

Yes, just saw this; I was asking about Mangos in Anguilla....they used to have the best bbq crawfish anywhere! Will miss SBH, and forum members  this year, but looking forward to our Anguilla trip that we do every few years!!!

----------


## amyb

One point for me.  Just trying to help my old friend.

----------


## LindaP

Knew I could count on you, A the E !

----------

